# I need info please



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are catching sheepshead at Ft. Pickens?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

like wild fire i have seen a many from there


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing today. I'd hate to be looking right into the North wind the past couple days though!


----------

